# WTB: 350 foreman parts



## WSW (Jul 23, 2011)

sorry guys i know this isn't the right place to put this thread but for some reason it won't let me post in the WTB section so i figured this was the second best place.......i need a few random items for a 350 foreman....if somebody has a bike they're parting out or has parts they are willing to getting rid of hit me up 
thanks


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Got a parts bike, needs rear end, plastics, and motor needs some work.... Interested?


----------



## WSW (Jul 23, 2011)

what year model is it? I mainly need electrical parts like handle bar switches and ingnition switch with key and maybe a few other things like that.....do you have any pics of it?


----------

